# Red Sports Tourer



## Tim s (May 3, 2019)

I recently started restoring this Sports Tourer. The spokes needed replacing due to rust and the bottom bracket needed servicing too so the LBS took care of both. I compounded and polished the frame and will put a final coat of wax on once everything is back on the bike. Tim


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2019)

Is it opaque red? So a 74 model?


----------



## Tim s (May 4, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Is it opaque red? So a 74 model?



Yes it is even though it looks orange in the evening light. Tim


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2019)

Sweet bike and the whitewalls make that thing jump off the page. Nice job.


----------



## 3-speeder (May 4, 2019)

Nice looking bike. Nice to find a tall frame. I like applying wax before all the cables get in the way. Makes it easier.


----------



## dweenk (May 7, 2019)

That color looks a lot like the Sunrise Red on my Cimarron. If you need to touch up a chip or ding, try Testors #1203 - it should be close enough.


----------



## Tim s (May 7, 2019)

dweenk said:


> That color looks a lot like the Sunrise Red on my Cimarron. If you need to touch up a chip or ding, try Testors #1203 - it should be close enough.



Thanks for the tips gentlemen, I waxed the bike today after work with mother’s paste wax and cleaned and installed the rear brake. Tim


----------



## juvela (May 10, 2019)

-----

Looking most sharp Tim!

Thanks very much for the update with the new pictures.   

Do you plan to stay with the OEM gearing when you put her on the road?

-----


----------



## Tim s (May 11, 2019)

I do intend to keep it stock. Tim


----------



## Tim s (May 21, 2019)

Tim s said:


> I do intend to keep it stock. Tim



Here is the completed Sports Tourer. Enjoy. Tim


----------



## evilw (Jun 16, 2019)

Beautiful, I am working on it's twin here in Los Angeles. Did you use "pre-made" cables?
-EW


----------



## Tim s (Jun 16, 2019)

Post some pics of yours and I used the pre made cables from the bike shop. Tim


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2019)

Great looking ride Tim!


----------

